# Tuning my irrigation for reno



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

So I have topsoil down and I'm fallowing, practing watering for when seed goes down mid-August and I need to keep things moist.

I'm running mp3000s on prs40 bodies, with head-to-head coverage (square pattern). It's about 80F here now, with a light breeze and sunny.

I started out with doing 5 minutes per zone every 2.5 hours. During peak of day the soil dried out in no time and was bone dry for most of the time between runs. I'm up to 15 minutes and it's still drying out, and not just at the very surface.

Is this expected given the weather and low output nozzles i'm using? Wondering if I should run longer or more frequently. Suggestions?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy I said before, forget the tuna can, but that maybe an option. I was running every 4h with zero issues. Try the opposite, run the zone until it puddles...dial back and time the dry out time. 80F is not that hot! I don't know if peat I put down, helped a bit (they say it does)


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy You had to put the sand you planned... :lol: You would have been devastated... :shock:


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

In late August last year when I overseeded I would run 4 sprinkler heads (not mp's) for 15 mins 3-4 times a day over 2500sqft. That is in the ballpark of like 75 gallons over 2500sqft per go.

How many sqft and gallons are you putting down with your MPs?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Kaba said:


> In late August last year when I overseeded I would run 4 sprinkler heads (not mp's) for 15 mins 3-4 times a day over 2500sqft. That is in the ballpark of like 75 gallons over 2500sqft per go.
> 
> How many sqft and gallons are you putting down with your MPs?


4 zones at 3.5gpm/zone. Right now running each zone for 15min. The 4 zones cover a total of 2750sqft. Still getting some dryness.

No pooling except in one small area, and it's very mild.

I gather when I add peat moss that will help a bunch with drying out, just wondering if my numbers seem way off somehow.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

So you're putting down 52.5 gal on 2750ksf, I think? I'm slightly confused haha.

That's less than what I was doing over a slightly larger area as a reference point, so that is not an outrageous amount of water I don't think. I'd run that 3 or 4 times depending on the day until Sept, maybe even longer durations.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Kaba said:


> So you're putting down 52.5 gal on 2750ksf, I think? I'm slightly confused haha.
> 
> That's less than what I was doing over a slightly larger area as a reference point, so that is not an outrageous amount of water I don't think. I'd run that 3 or 4 times depending on the day until Sept, maybe even longer durations.


52.5 gal on a quarter of 2750. The 2750 is divided equally into 4 zones. So 210gal over the whole thing. Sorry I probably could have made that more clear.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Ah yes that makes sense. I would say if you're drying out increase frequency and not duration. It all depends on your soil too, I believe you're a bit sandy so the water is going to make its way through the soil faster, so you would need a bit more water than a compacted clay for example.

Don't forget bare soil is going to dry out way way faster, once you start building up some moisture and the seeds sprout it will get easier. The seeds just won't instantly die if some areas dry up a bit on a hot day too


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

One thing I should add, I soaked my soil for a few days before my overseed with 1" of water to help it stay moist after I seeded.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Kaba said:


> One thing I should add, I soaked my soil for a few days before my overseed with 1" of water to help it stay moist after I seeded.


I was wondering about if this should actually help. Thinking back to @g-man's ET thread, I don't imagine much moisture travels upwards from below (capillary rise) but imagine a fair bit can travel downwards (deep percolation) if there's dry soil down there to absorb it. Having the base soil be saturated already would probably help minimize the moisture at the very top percolating downwards.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

I agree, I doubt any moisture travels up. It's about opening the soil up to allow moisture in from my perspective, like the old sponge metaphor. You will keep surface tension lower, reducing ponding and runoff which will screw your seed job up. I think I even hit mine with baby shampoo just because.

Keeping your soil moist when it is already holding water is a lot easier than when it's dry.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Don't forget too, if you're using weed-free(ish) straw (like EZ Straw), peat, or blankets, those will help keep moisture in as well.


----------

